# Animated Halloween Countdown Sign



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

So here is the final product of my animated graveyard creep that I was working on. I felt he would work really well as a countdown sign! Let me know what you think !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect use for this guy! The sign looks very professional, too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great Bigant!
Love the stone color and font and of course the skelly.
Great idea to use the movement in that way.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good Bigant!! Did one similar a couple of years ago but without the skeleton - Like your approach better!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really nice Bigant!


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

that came out great!!! where in SFL are you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That Rocks!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

That is really cool! Great Job!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Drez I am located in Davie are you in south Florida as well?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That turned nice, I think a count down is a good use. Davie, that is South Florida!


----------



## The Black Witch (Sep 3, 2013)

This is GREAT! I love this idea


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

heresjohnny said:


> That turned nice, I think a count down is a good use. Davie, that is South Florida!


haha thanks! And in true south Florida style we went most of the summer without any rain and now of course that October is drawing near its raining every single now for hours on end.


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

BIGANT said:


> Thanks everyone! Drez I am located in Davie are you in south Florida as well?


Your not far at all buddy. Im in the North Miami area.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

drez said:


> Your not far at all buddy. Im in the North Miami area.


Very cool! We need more haunters down here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking countdown sign.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey - that is a fantastic piece! Good job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love everything about that!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

You should market that! I can tll ou I know of 3 pople who would go for it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great sing. Love the magnets to hold the numbers on.


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

BIGANT said:


> Very cool! We need more haunters down here!


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Magnets is genius. You'll have to keep us posted if that holds up in various weather conditions. The stone and animation look awesome by the way.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Another good job BIGANT. He should be a lot of fun for your neighborhood.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Really cool.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I want one for my house that starts at 365...when can you have it done?!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Really nice Count Down sign BA! I love the movement and the numbers look meltingly creepy! Great looking work, as usual!


----------



## Halloweenhauntuk (Sep 10, 2013)

this is so effective!
it looks great and even the small movement is really effective! 
good work!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## seddesign (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it! I think it looks great and I love the "magnets" for the numbers. I was tryiong with velcro for my sign, but this is much better!

Great job!


----------

